# A65 beginner help with christmas light photo



## LisaG (Nov 29, 2012)

I am trying to take a photo of my son outside at night in front of a white wall with big old timey colored Christmas lights all tangled around him

What settings should I use ?


----------



## MK3Brent (Nov 29, 2012)

Post a picture of your best try, and we'll advise how to proceed.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 30, 2012)

Quickest answer: Handheld Night Shoot and let the camera manage multi frame image. 

Otherwise, I'd use my tripod and go for a long exposure with relatively low iso 400-800.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are some night pictures with lights I took a few weeks ago. The exit data might help you get a starting point. 

http://kolia.smugmug.com/Friends-and-Family/Pumpkin-Show-2012/


----------



## Kolia (Nov 30, 2012)

This one was taken with the multiple frame function. 

Wife and youngest kid.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 30, 2012)

That's not a bad shot for hand held...


----------



## Kolia (Nov 30, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> That's not a bad shot for hand held...



Thanks.

I don't have much merit for that one.  I basically let the camera do the work to see how it would come out. It's six exposures in burst mode, the camera combines them into one image.

Here's one with no processing done.

30mm, 1/40 sec, f4.0 and ISO 1600






And a 100% (I hope it works!)


----------



## LisaG (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok I tried some last night but all bad and erased them
I'm out tonight so will have to try and post later this weekend 
So use night scene and continuous frame hi???
I'm so dumb about all of this.

Also I'm gonna take some outside photos on Sundsy of a friend and I just got the beercan lens from eBay 
Should I use it?
We r going to be at barns and in fields etc lol

BTW nice photos!!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

One key is too go out at just the right time. Ideal time is right around sunset while the sky is still blue. Lights will come out better. BUt f2, 1/30, iso 400 should do it.


----------



## Kolia (Dec 4, 2012)

That 


And bring all your lenses !

Also, do not be afraid of high ISO. A noisy picture is better than a blurry or underexposed one. 

Using the automatic mode the a65 seems to limit itself to 1600 iso. In manual (P A S M) you will be able to go higher.


----------

